# Nitrates Are Killing Me



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

I gave it time, experimented with different maintenance schedules, tried bottled water







, everything I could come up with. Nitrates in my aquarium are always above 50mg/l and that's after the change (50%) in 2 days they are already at 100 mg/l.

What are your methods of dealing with nitrates and are they really harmful? My tap water has 25mg/l so my changes are not that effective, a ro/di unit is not an option right now.

Post your nitrate values and maintenance routine and we can all have a lovely talk about these pesky bastards.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Is there somewhere you can buy bulk RO/DI water?

Your options are limited... adding live plants would help, but you would prob need better lighting and Ps always tear them up.

You could build a nitrate reactor, HERE is a simple DIY. I hate having water pumped outside of the aquarium, as if something leaks it will keep pumping and flood your house.

Are you thoroughly cleaning everything when you gravel vac and removing all uneaten food? Are you sure the test kit is accurate?


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

No chance to buy, money wouldn't be the issue, lack of places to find is.

I don't really like plants and as you said they need more light which the p's hate.

Water out of the tank...as you said, bad idea especially if you live in a flat.

Shops here carry *Tetra Nitrate Minus* they are some pearls which you shove in the tank and they supposedly reduce nitrate for a 12 month period...of course the bottle says that its biological and crap...I'd give it a try but I'm reluctant.

*Are nitrates that bad? *They'd been living in 100mg/l water for almost a month now...seem happy as ever. Lots of crap rotting in the amazon...I don't think that water is safe to drink.

Gravel vac'ing is done weekly, thoroughly, with 50% water changes. They eat everything on the spot, nothing gets even half way down the tank, I also take some poo out if I see it every other day. That's a 12L water change every 2 days.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I just hate using additives, as we talked about I prefer to fix the problem vs add something else to cover it up.

Here  is another good read for ya.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, good read indeed, I think I need a bigger tank...until then, any suggestions are appreciated !


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Try a few Vallisneria mate. Not a very demanding plant at all. Can grow in low light and will also feed off just fish waste from the substrate. The way I have mine though is that I compress 1" of John Innes No.3 in 5.5cm plant pots. When thats done I trim the roots back on the plant and 'just barely' bury the roots in the compost. Then fill the plant pot with substrate and bury the whole thing in the substrate in the tank.


----------

